# A little help cooking lobster tails.....



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2013)

We ordered 12-14 oz. frozen North Atlantic lobster tails from Costco.....  Bride and I enjoy something special on our anniversary (end of the month).....  We've cooked the 4 oz. tails in the past...  

Since these are a considerable outlay of cash,  I don't want to screw them up......

Can someone share a prep. you have found to be a "go to" for "_the next time I cook lobster I will do it this way_"........

We usually pair our seafood with a fondue of lightly marinated prime beef, twice baked spuds with all the goodies, spinach salad with mandarin oranges, toasted almonds and Brianne's poppy seed dressing with shaved parm reggiano...  a decent wine.... garlic in clarified butter as a dipping sauce......

Well [email protected], I'm salivating thinking about this dinner already...   It's the same menu we've eaten for YEARS... at least 25+ years.....  but never splurged on something as awesome as a tail that size....  usually prawns, scallops or 4 oz. tails...... 

As an aside.....  I doubt like h#ll Bride will allow me to take pictures of our anniversary dinner.... I think asking or just "doing it" would get me in the dog house like I've never imagined....  Soooooo, the camera won't be invited.....


If the recipe is "secret".... PM me and my lips are sealed....


Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 12, 2013)

How very exciting and happy anniversary to you indeed!

First off, in paying homage where it is certainly due, our great Smoking Forum Head, Jeff, recently featured some lobster tails in one of his newsletters, and so that's certainly an option.

Secondly, if going into a long lobster thread on here, you'll see all kinds of input, including from me, as I do smoke and grill lobsters often and happen to know a tiny bit about that ambrosial delicacy (seeing as I married a man who put himself through engineering school catching lobsters, and his father was a lobster fisherman by trade, and then HIS father was as well, and then HIS father, and all the way back to through time amid his lineage) and so I'll humbly admit, that we have eaten RAW lobster, steamed, stuffed, and all one can think of; and the best way to me is SMOKED, and the best way to him is GRILLED, and so on his birthday, this Sunday, I am making a video showcasing and demonstrating both ways, and will post it on this site, and perhaps that will help in some way, and/or prove entertaining????

Hey if nothing else, you learned more than anyone could possibly wish to know about my romance, yes? Smiles. Exciting stuff!

OK, I also cook very HEALTHFULLY, and use oil, not butter, and colored sea salts, not white salt, and so forth. ERGO: my version may not be for everyone, if they love butter and heavier stuff. To us however, it tastes worlds better and doesn't overkill the natural flavor of that crustacean.

However, Jeff's beautiful newsletter spread looked terrific too, for anyone who prefers it that way, and so may everyone eat tons of lobster, however they wish, and just adore it!

OK then, let it never be said that I don't participate, right? Smiles. Happy Thursday!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah The Lobster Lover













DSCF0422_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF0714.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF1136.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF1192.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















AprilLobster.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Grilled Lunch..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Lobsters at lunch..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Lobster Caprese Brunch!.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013
__ 2


















Holding Lobster..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Lobster 002.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Grill.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Table.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCN2787.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCN2844.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCN3232.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCN3451.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF0061.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF0689.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF0715.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF2415.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF2416.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


















DSCF3127.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 12, 2013


----------



## dls1 (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW!!! That's a whole lot of lobster there, and beautiful it is.

I'm with your husband in that grilled is my preference. I'm also with you in that I like it simply prepared, lightly touched with a good quality olive oil, maybe with some subtle spicing, possibly a little garlic and ginger, and that's about it. When it comes to fresh lobster I'm not one for sauces, drawn butter, or other adornments that mask the natural succulent flavor.

Look forward to your presentation.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2013)

* I am making a video showcasing and demonstrating both ways, and will post it on this site, and perhaps that will help in some way, and/or prove entertaining????*

Thanks Leah.....  I'll be in the wings watching....   I've eaten most of the seafood from Washington to Alaska about every way imaginable... 

That was over years and years of practice....  The lobster is a different animal...  One more chance to learn something very valuable.....

Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you so much dls1!

Yes the grilled is grand, although I really adore the smoked version so much. Not a bad dilemma to ponder, right?

Indeed, I share your palate for "less is more" as far as ingredients, and with all my food, and hence good oil is my favorite beverage after wine! Smiles.

And Dave, you're so blessed to have fantastic fish in your part of the world indeed! That was where I first tried "white" salmon, and also halibut CHEEKS, and my first escolar was in Seattle (from the throwing and thriving Pike Market Place Fish actually) and my first sablefish/black cod, and then all those copper river specialties and, well, you just have it MADE out there with wonderful treats from the sea! Lucky YOU!

Yes, I'll post my video in the non-fish seafood section midday or sometime in the afternoon, on this Sunday the 15th. Hopefully that may help nudge anyone to at least want to give grilled or smoked a good try!

When are you folks celebrating your anniversary by the way? (Ours is New Year's Eve as it be; although we're not having lobsters that day since we are doing such this Sunday). YOUR menu sounds incredible!

And Woodcutter, THANK YOU very much. That's my take on "Caprese" salad; and made with lots of lobster, and then the buffalo milk mozzarella, chopped cilantro (instead of the traditional basil) and lots of olive oil, some red sea salt, and black pepper. It's actually a lovely brunch platter for people to walk by and help themselves, or so I like to think.

Many thanks. We do love our lobsters here...(I'm a tomalley fan first and foremost but will indeed dissect and eat the rest too, and in a manner that to some might be obscene! Waste NOTHING! Those who need their meat picked out of the shell first for them therefore, in order to eat lobster, don't too well at our house, but that's OK). Smiles.

Happy Thursday and here's to your upcoming celebration and righteous feast!!!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 12, 2013)

OK, so now I'm talking to imaginary people even! Ignore me. Woodcutter sent a message and I thus answered it and now see that what chirped in, was in the "gallery" section or something, and so forgive my goof. (I am however delighted that Woodcutter liked it)!

I wake up at 3 each morning and go to bed by 8pm but for some rare moment in time, and thus right now I'm a bit of a space croissant who cannot spell and who talks to imaginary people in threads, but hey, that has merit too, yes?

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks to the wonders of cable TV I get glimpses of what life is like in far flung places.Every where is far flung if you live in Australia except New Zealand. 
Reality shows like Wicked Tuna,Swords something & others  showcase Leah's region. Strangely there was frozen Canadian lobster next to the frozen Alaskan KingCrab at the markets last week.
Anyway BRING IT ON love to see lobster or is it pronounced lobstah ?
We have crayfish of several types no front claws , marrying into a lobster fishing family ,nice work!
Looking forward to he video.great photo's!
Mick


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2013)

And Dave, you're so blessed to have fantastic fish in your part of the world indeed! That was where I first tried* "white"* salmon, and also halibut CHEEKS, and my first escolar was in Seattle (from the throwing and thriving Pike Market Place Fish actually) and my first sablefish/black cod, and then all those copper river specialties and, well, you just have it MADE out there with wonderful treats from the sea! Lucky YOU!

I remember when "WHITE" king was considered a trash salmon and they threw it away..... Used to get them for free from the Purse Seine boats.....  Lucky me..... HAHAHAHA....


----------



## frankbe (Dec 12, 2013)

Leah... Seeing all your pics above makes me wandering...

Is Leah married ?

Would she consider a life in Thailand ?

OK , in all seriousness :

That's real food porn !

And the size of those lobsters... WOW !!!

It's a pity those things cost an arm and a leg over here.

My favorite : simply grilled and topped with real full creamy farm butter with some finely chopped spring onions.

Anyway , happy anniversary Dave !!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you FrankBE! You certainly made me smile!!!

And while I'm probably more likely to end up in *Lapland* before Thailand, (as the mere thought of enjoying some moose carpaccio at the Ice Hotel does sound appealing to me indeed), I adore all your seafood and bevy of such beautiful goods there, for certain!

I'm delighted you enjoyed some of those random pics!

As for size, I think the biggest one in this batch of photos is 13.2 pounds, though they come bigger, and NO, despite urban myth, they are not tough and terrible, and you can't "mess up" lobster, and it's so easy to cook, and so perhaps more people will enjoy grilling and smoking some up! Or I do love sharing that fun, and often serve it to guests with some grilled/seared romaine hearts alongside.

And Dave, that's amazing about the white salmon being considered a "trash" fish! My God, I would gobble it up! Indeed, you are blessed with your access! Many think of mussels as junk too, and I adore them!

Thanks so much Mick! Yes, a lobster fishing family and also several thousand tons of sardines per season, (another treasure I adore), and so they do know the almighty sea! Your marvelous market there however, is extremely alluring)!

And yes, today there is a Reality TV show (or "surreal" show, smiles) about everything! I only watch "The Blacklist" as far as TV this season goes - and that's my hour of escapism and actually has nothing to do with food - but here's to the tuna catchers and fisherman and hunters and folk who make it possible for us all to eat!!!!

Happy Friday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 13, 2013)

The crayfish we have here are a big ticket item, bit of a show stopper  when the Chinese do them with ginger & shallot or salt & pepper or chilli. 
Mud crab the same deal.
Grilled simple the Aussie way. 
Really looking forward to your next post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2013)

Look at all that Lobsta!!! Looks great Leah! A good friend of mine is a Lobsta fisherman out of Rockport Mass. He'd never had Dungeness crab until he spent a summer fishing with me in Depoe Bay. Now he begs me to send him Dungeness every season! I rather have fresh Dungeness over Lobsta any day!


----------



## redwood carlos (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my! My wallet got lighter just looking at those pictures.

Leah I can't wait for your posts on cooking techniques. Please include seasoning info too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Dirtsailor, love me some dungeness crab. Season is in full swing over here, but I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Oh my! My wallet got lighter just looking at those pictures.
> 
> Leah I can't wait for your posts on cooking techniques. Please include seasoning info too.
> 
> ...


They delayed the opening for the commercial here until the 15th. But the sport season is open. Going over to the Coast in a couple weeks, hope the oceans nice enough to catch a few!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, from Australian crayfish, to this dungeness crab, to Dave's access to Alaskan and Washington fare; you are all so very very blessed to be able to live near what you do!!!

I look at all those in the south too, with their "low country boil" feasts and crawfish galore (now there's a genre I've never been introduced to properly and would love to learn how to thoroughly enjoy the right way) and so it's wonderful to hear about what each person is surrounded by! So fun!!!!

Meanwhile, yes, Sunday afternoon I'll post my lobster video and if it doesn't put folks to sleep, then may it happily add something food splattered to everyone's day!!!!

Cheers and happy weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - (It's snowing right now, but then we "bring our own sunshine, right?") Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

